# unknown to me burl



## Mrfish55 (Feb 12, 2013)

This was in with the last bunch of burls I picked up, the guy I got it from seems to think it was from some funny looking pine, to me it smells like fir when sanding. I've never seen an edge quite like this any ideas? I think the edges will make some cool cast pen blanks and the rest will become boxes, pretty neat grain.
[attachment=18213]
[attachment=18214]


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fir??


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Fir??



Smells like fir when sanded but I've never seen that edge in fir, kinda looks like lava.


----------



## waterboy12 (Feb 12, 2013)

Fur? Lol


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 12, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> Mike1950 said:
> 
> 
> > Fir??
> ...



For some reason that look rings a bell but the  storage facility is overloaded. I bet fir.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Feb 12, 2013)

Peculiar texture for sure. I have gotten some burls that have come from beaches/streams where the water/sand/rocks has eroded off the spikes of burls and left them with similar pits and overall smoother texture than if left alone and on a tree.

I'd guess fir too, but wouldn't bet money on it. Definitely good looking wood.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 12, 2013)

BurlsorBust said:


> Peculiar texture for sure. I have gotten some burls that have come from beaches/streams where the water/sand/rocks has eroded off the spikes of burls and left them with similar pits and overall smoother texture than if left alone and on a tree.
> 
> I'd guess fir too, but wouldn't bet money on it. Definitely good looking wood.



That makes sense although he claimed it was cut from a tree on a hillside at high altitude, almost looks like it was buried for some length of time and then exposed again, it's pretty smooth and consistent, I don't see any bark at all on it and it doesn't look like someone has removed bark. Hope to find out more when I cut into it.


----------



## BurlsorBust (Feb 12, 2013)

Mrfish55 said:


> BurlsorBust said:
> 
> 
> > Peculiar texture for sure. I have gotten some burls that have come from beaches/streams where the water/sand/rocks has eroded off the spikes of burls and left them with similar pits and overall smoother texture than if left alone and on a tree.
> ...



I wouldn't doubt that at high altitudes the burl was exposed to potentially high winds which could do the same level of erosion, in theory at least. Regardless, it is some fine wood and your castings would look AWESOME with that pitting and smooth surface it has. Look forward to see what you do with it. 

Gotta love the little things in wood you can't quite explain or figure out...


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2013)

No idea on the species, but I've seen quite a bit of Aussie burl with those inverted spikes... Most of the resinous, gummy burls I've turned have looked like that.


----------



## Jdaschel (Feb 12, 2013)

That burl looks awesome.... especially the outside.


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 13, 2013)

Jdaschel said:


> That burl looks awesome.... especially the outside.



I'll make sure and include some in the box for you.


----------

